# Remington Model 7 MS Carbine in .222



## smbore (Sep 20, 2004)

I've got a Remington Model 7, MS, Carbine, in .222 cal. I've had this rifle in my safe for several years and obtained it from my father when he passed. The rifle has only been fired 6 times other than the factory test fireing. It's a rather short rifle, nice wood and checkering on forearm, but is very nice handling. I was wondering if anyone knows what the approx. value of it in the, I'm certain "rare" chambering.

TIA

smbore


----------



## OneShotOneKill (Feb 13, 2004)

I am not certain of the value. 222 Remington cartridge isn't a rare chambering. What it does offer is excellent accuracy though. It's a varmint cartridge, not intended for deer sized game.


----------



## smbore (Sep 20, 2004)

Looks as though your the only one to throw me an answer. I would have thought I'd get some info. on the Rem. Mod. 7, Ranch Cabine's approx. worth. Guess i'll have to find a Blue Book.
It wasn't the .222 cal. that I thought was rare, but the chambering in the mod. 7. I can't seem to find an sourse it coming in this cal. It's really a nice little rifle, almost looks miniature, but actually fits up nice for quick shot. Light and compact, with nice wood and checked pistol grip and forestock, jeweled bolt. Then for scope it's got a Tasco 3 X 12. The gun's not been shot and I actually forgot it was in the back of my safe till I moved it last week and discovered it in the back corner. I shoot 10/22 mostly, their cheap and fun and easy to trick out for accuaracy. Lately I've been thinking about obtaining a 10/22 in Mag. just for range beyond the LR. Now that I've come across the Mod. 7 it can fill that nitch and then some. Self-loads useing 45 to 50 gr. can rival the .223 in fps win in accuracy. I just don't want to use a rifle that was given by dear old Dad, and that might have a decent value to fill my nitch, I can always pick up a good used rifle for what I'm wanting and wouldn't mind tricling out a little knowing that I'm improveing acurracy and not harming value.

Found a few others that were also stored that I'm curious about, but those will be left till a differnet time.

Again thanks, 1 :sniper: 1 :dead:


----------

